# killer hogs the bbq rub??



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

I am thinking about trying this rub out for some competitions that our team does.. we have been cooking a few yrs together and have gotten many cuts on our ribs but can hardley ever get past thaat 4th or 3rd place....does anyone know about thier rubs or have info that may be helpful.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking at your responses here. I was also looking at this product.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Malcom Reed really seems to know his stuff. His rub is worth a try. Do a search on bbq-brethren.com. Should be some info there.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

http://howtobbqright.com/blog/?p=1376

good video from Malcom Reed using his rub. I ordered a bottle from amazon and will give it a try.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Killer hogs is pretty good on chicken. the only thing i didn't like is the red color and its kind of on the sweet side. its not bad though. Bass Pro sells lots of brands for about 5 bucks a jar just to give a few a try before you buy bulk.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I use a pork rub called Super Pig from Savor Spices
http://www.savorspices.com/*******.html


----------



## SuddenJerk (May 12, 2014)

I bought some and think it's really good stuff, especially for ribs. It is on the sweet side, but if that's what you are going for than it's great. It will give your ribs a fantastic color to them that I think will go over well in competition. When I ordered it was for the 12oz and some BBQ sauce which I really like as well.

I like to try different rubs and the thing I liked most about this one is you can really pile on without being overly salty. I watched his videos and did some ribs just like he did and he piles the rub on like 3 or 4 times or once an hour and it came out almost like candy without burning. The next time I order it will be for the 5lb bag so that should say something about how much I liked it.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

my plan is i want the sweet he has, i ordered the 5lb bag cause ima do his chicken and the ribs and see how they turn out and got a competition in august. so we will find out then...Im not sure what judges like anymore you get all different mixed reviews when you talk to them sometimes. me personally i like a candy rib. I want it to shine and i love the color this rub gives also.I will try posting pics when i cook em up saturday for a test run, that is if my rub gets here in time.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I got a bottle of the Killer Hog BBQ rub in Saturday and used it yesterday. It reminded me a lot of the rub I used to use, which was my upgraded version of Mike Mill's Magic Dust. It is a heavy paprika/sugar rub, which is fine. Overall, it is a very nice rub. Very good on pork. I made a couple racks of loin back ribs and the flavor was very good. I would not like it on beef to be honest. I still prefer a simple rub of Salt, Pepper, Cayenne and Garlic. I will buy it again.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> http://howtobbqright.com/blog/?p=1376
> 
> good video from Malcom Reed using his rub. I ordered a bottle from amazon and will give it a try.


He lost me with the margarine. I don't use margarine for anything.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i cooked his chicken saturday but instesad i put it in pan with butter abd covered with foil in the pit....MMMMMMMMM GOOOOD. WE are ready for the next competition now!!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

a lot of competition folks use it when they wrap ribs. Squeeze Parkay, brown sugar and honey seems to be a staple. I have used it and it is pretty good. Johnny Trig adds Tiger sauce to that too.


----------

